# Your opinions, advice and guidance please



## chaikwa (Oct 2, 2009)

I am starting a 'pilot' project with the local high school woodshop on October 26th and 29th. The object of this project is to show these students where their wood comes from and what is involved in taking it from a growing tree to the lumber they use in their projects. It will also serve to raise awareness of the forestry, logging and sawmilling industries and the careers there-in. I am of the opinion that wood products, like groceries, are perceived to simply come from the store and not their original sources. I think that there are young people who are not even aware that some of these careers may be available to them.

A n y w a y, I am going to go to the high school on the 26th, introduce myself and the intentions of this course. Maybe bring a couple of small chunks of tree with me to show them growth rings, cycles, etc., and tell them what will be expected of them when they come out to my woodlot on the 29th. I will also have my forester with me to lend a hand. We'll have to be brief however, because we only have the time frame of their regular class period, about 45 minutes.

On the 29th they will be bussed to my woodlot where they will pick a tree species of their choice after discussing in the classroom what will best suit their needs. Then they will observe the felling process after having it explained to them. We will then load it on my forwarding trailer and transport it to my mill, (also on my property), where we will mill it up into whatever they want. Depending on the intelligence level of these kids, I may allow them to help off-bear the lumber from the mill or do other simple tasks that they most likely won't get hurt doing. We will have about 3 hours to accomplish this little field trip.

All safety precautions will be explained and enforced. We will have at least 3 chaperons to supervise 18 or less kids besides myself and my forester. These kids are in the age range from 15 to 17. I am offering this program to the high school at no cost, so I have to work within my own personal budget. I would love to see them all in hardhats, but for now I'll just have to keep them well away from any hazard areas that a hardhat may be needed in. They have their own safety glasses.

My questions to you guys are;
1) What are your thoughts on a program such as this?
2) What information do you think would be most benificial for them to hear?
3) Beyond the obvious, what safety considerations should I be aware of?
4) Has anyone ever heard of a program like this?

Thanks for ANY and all input!

chaikwa.


----------



## brnchbrkr (Oct 2, 2009)

Rep sent, kudos!


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 2, 2009)

that's a great idea. kids need to get out more and learn something useful instead of nagging their parents for money. 
Take some pictures.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 2, 2009)

chaikwa said:


> 1) What are your thoughts on a program such as this?
> 2) What information do you think would be most benificial for them to hear?
> 3) Beyond the obvious, what safety considerations should I be aware of?
> 4) Has anyone ever heard of a program like this?



1.- Excellent. All education regarding forestry, natural resources, and land management is beneficial. 

2.- If it were me, I'd cover aspects on the life cycle of a timber stand (the natural processes of re-gen, death, decay), the basics of utilization of the wood, and the characteristics of the dominate species in your area. 

3.- Aside from the normal stuff, just keep in mind the logistics of moving that many bodies around at one time in one space. Make sure they all stay out of your work areas and have the chaperons between them and the felling and cutting ops. 

4.- We have many similar forestry outreach programs here, such as the forestry extension services from the local colleges and the 'show-me' tours that the Forest Service and BLM do.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for your willingness to teach our kids!

Get a copy of the Boy Scout merit badge book "Forestry", the new full color version. It lays out a logical teaching program.

Here is a good link.
http://www.bugwood.org/


----------



## chaikwa (Oct 2, 2009)

brnchbrkr said:


> Rep sent, kudos!


I don't know what 'rep' is, but THANKS! And you have a black lab in your avatar... you _gotta_ be good people! 



matt9923 said:


> Take some pictures.


I plan to as long as it's ok with the kids parents. There are some kids that are on a 'Do Not Photograph' list because of volatile parental situations. If I get to do pics I'll post some of them here.



Jacob J. said:


> 4.- We have many similar forestry outreach programs here, such as the forestry extension services from the local colleges and the 'show-me' tours that the Forest Service and BLM do.


All great suggestions, but I'd like to know more about the 'show me' tours. Is there a web-site? 



2dogs said:


> Thanks for your willingness to teach our kids!


I do a lot with the 12 to 18 year old age groups already thru our fire safety and intervention programs and enjoy that immensely. This new thing is just an extension of something I already like! (www.escapeinc.org) I hope the link doesn't violate any site rules. If it does, I apologize in advance.



2dogs said:


> Get a copy of the Boy Scout merit badge book "Forestry", the new full color version. It lays out a logical teaching program.
> 
> Here is a good link.
> http://www.bugwood.org/


That was a great suggestion and link. Thanks!

Thanks to everyone that has responded so far!

chaikwa.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 2, 2009)

chaikwa said:


> All great suggestions, but I'd like to know more about the 'show me' tours. Is there a web-site?



Here's one that's just down the road from my place:

http://www.aldercreek.org/


----------



## slowp (Oct 2, 2009)

A friend of mine has worked with kids that do projects for pay in the summer. She'd arrange with me to have them see logging going if they were in the area. She usually started it out with an explanation how trees are like carrots, and need to be thinned or they'll turn out small and crooked. Then I'd explain the logging process, quickly, because attention spans are short. I'd answer questions too. Then the kids went back to their work. We didn't take long. We didn't dare take them down into the unit. Yarding can be hazardous and is hard on ears.

If the yarder was broken down, and that seemed to happen when the kids showed up, I took them out into a flat spot and we went over how timber is cruised, and had them measure a few trees. 

I found it hard to keep their attention, so kept it short, I'm not a very good teacher. 

Will there be girls in the group? Which brings on the topic, embarrassing as it is, to ask, what bathroom facilities are there? My friend always took the girls aside to make sure they knew how to go in the woods. Don't assume that they all can figure it out.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 2, 2009)

*chaikwa...*

Great idea!! I wish more people would do what you're doing.


----------



## bullbuck (Oct 3, 2009)

more power to you!the trade that built the very fabric of this country(timber) falls under the most scrutiny of all trades?from what i have seen?go figure?


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 3, 2009)

Chaikwa,

Good on ya for the project!!!!

It will be good for those Kids in the 'zoo to get away from all that concrete, and learn something most kids never get a chance to see or learn.

For safety I would suggest the usual ears and eyes, and a brief "Don't touch NOTHIN" speech. Kids just gotta play with levers, buttons and switches, and can sneak off before ya notice, so just to be safe, throw the breaker untill ready for use.

SlowP hit on something that will likely come up.
Kids gotta pee 3 times an hour...
Dunno what you're gonna do about that one.

Thanks for giving a damn and getting involved!!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## qweesdraw (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't know how many kids there will be,but if if you can send them all back to school with a chunk of thick slabs all the same size for a small project they would love ya!
Let them use their brain on what to make.

Then go back to their school in a month to see what they made?
You may be surprised.


Mark


----------



## chaikwa (Oct 3, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> SlowP hit on something that will likely come up.
> Kids gotta pee 3 times an hour...
> Dunno what you're gonna do about that one.


I lucked out on that one... no girls in the class. If any of the guys just can't hold it, Jake our black lab will show them what trees were REALLY put on this planet for! 

qweesdraw, the kids are going to go back to school with whatever lumber we produce from the tree they select. Probably more actually. I told the school I'd supply them with whatever lumber they needed for the year. They only used about 800bf last year. Small school and only 2 woodshop classes. he teacher was cut back from 7 classes a day to 2 because of budget cuts.

chaikwa.


----------



## slowp (Oct 3, 2009)

The best safety lecture was from our forestry instructor prior to a mill trip.
He said, "Be careful. There's places where you can get your arm cut off, there's places where you can lose a leg, there's places where you can get your whole :censored: body cut off."

And the classic hooktender line--"If you have any questions, don't do it."


----------



## chaikwa (Oct 3, 2009)

slowp said:


> And the classic hooktender line--"If you have any questions, don't do it."


I'm going to use that line in my written material if you don't mind!

chaikwa.


----------



## slowp (Oct 3, 2009)

chaikwa said:


> I'm going to use that line in my written material if you don't mind!
> 
> chaikwa.



It's ok. He also added, "Until I come back to answer."


----------



## chaikwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, tomorrow, (Monday the 26th), is the day I deliver the classroom portion of the program... wish me luck! I've got 4 cross sections of various species of trees to show growth rings/patterns, a 29 page 'handout' and my forester is coming with me. I *think* I have all the bases covered.

Thursday is the 'field-trip' to my woodlot. Lowe's donated 23 hardhats for the kids to wear while here in the woods and they all have their own safety glasses. 

Did I forget anything?

chaikwa.


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome... 

Just don't show them any episodes of Axe Men... 

Gary


----------



## chaikwa (Oct 26, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Just don't show them any episodes of Axe Men...


Why would I do that? I want them to see what logging is REALLY like! 

Got the classroom part out of the way today. It seemed like they were at least somewhat interested... no one fell asleep and they didn't start talking anyway. 

We'll see what happens Thursday when I get them in the woodlot and sawmill.

chaikwa.


----------



## joesawer (Nov 3, 2009)

Do you have any update for us?


----------



## chaikwa (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pics!*

Yup!

Held the woodlot class as scheduled. It was the nicest day in two weeks, sunny and in the 60's.

Kids all seemed to enjoy it and even asked a few questions! A couple of them REALLY got into the sawmill and asked if they could come back on their own time to do some more sawing. I thought that was neat!

The forester really connected with them, showed them the Biltmore stick, how to scale a tree, why we took the tree we did and all kinds of other basic woodlot info.

The teacher said it was the best field trip they'd had in years, so that made me feel good too.

Here's a few pics;

In the woodlot;







Demonstrating the mill;






Letting the kids try their hand at the mill; 






I have a few other pics, but I think you can get the idea.

chaikwa.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 4, 2009)

Where were you when I went to High School? Awesome.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## Ted J (Nov 4, 2009)

So.....

... are ya going to teach them the Lumberjack Song? 

_I never wanted to be a barber anyway, I wanted to be a lumberjack..._

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5zey8567bcg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5zey8567bcg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ted J said:


> So.....
> 
> ... are ya going to teach them the Lumberjack Song?
> 
> ...



 that was funny


----------



## chaikwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Ted J said:


> So.....
> 
> ... are ya going to teach them the Lumberjack Song?


Ummm... NO!

That WAS funny tho!

Can you picture a buncha high-schoolers singing that?



chaikwa.


----------

